# Quick question to the administrator(s)



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have a quick question for the Administrators and/or moderators of the RootzWiki site.

Who actually owns/operates the RootzWiki site?

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

*Bump* can someone anwser this

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

"KidGogle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a quick question for the Administrators and/or moderators of the RootzWiki site.
> 
> ...


B16 and birdman. You can contact them via the link at the bottom of each page.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I own everything! FEAR ME! Rawr!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Thought Sully was one of the owners as well


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian said:


> Thought Sully was one of the owners as well


I think hes the CEO

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Sully is the mascot.


----------

